# Morgan 3 wheeler build



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

I am planning on building an electric replica of an early Morgan 3 wheeler roadster. I have attached a picture for anyone who hasn't heard of these odd little vehicles. They were originally powered by a two cylinder motorcycle engine and I am using a hub motor intended for motorcycle conversions

p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; } - Enertrak MHM602 10KW hub motor in rear 18” wheel
- Kelly KBL brushless motor controller
- 2 Chevy Volt Battery packs (18 cells each) in parallel
- Charger has not been purchased yet. Suggestions are welcome.



- Rear suspension from a Honda CG125 motorcycle
- Front wheels are actually 2 rear wheels from a CG125 modified for disk brakes and tapered wheel bearings
- Front suspension is double A arms from a Yerf Dog off road buggy
- Steering rack is also from the Yerf Dog, will need some modification.


- Simple welded frame of square steel tubes
- Body will be wood framed with handformed steel or aluminium
- Motorcycle fenders in front
- Motorcycle headlights and signal lights


Looking forward to getting advice from the group.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
I can't wait to see more detail / pictures. Interesting vehicule.

BUT, why stick with a 18S (67.5v) battery? 
Your drive system will work well at 96v and the 24S chevy Volt block are perfect in 90v nominal configuration.
25%more voltage / speed / power seem interesting to me. No?
And range will be increase also.


----------



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

I started buying parts before I firmed up the design  so I ended up with a controller, dc/dc converter, batteries and some instruments that are set up for 72v. Don't want to spend any more money right now so I will build with what I have. There is definitely a possibility that I will upgrade later. I will be leaving room for 24s batteries when I lay out the battery trays.

I am currently doing the frame design in Sketchup and I will post it soon. I also have my original wiring diagram around somewhere that I will post as well. Since it has been a couple of years since I started the project I have to locate some of my original work. It all went into storage after our house flooded and we are only now getting things back to normal.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Great idea - but the hub motor will kill you
It won't have enough torque to shift you up a small ramp

Sell it and get a proper motor with chain drive to the rear wheel


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Duncan said:


> Great idea - but the hub motor will kill you
> It won't have enough torque to shift you up a small ramp
> 
> Sell it and get a proper motor with chain drive to the rear wheel


Duncan is right


----------



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

Duncan, you may well be right but I am kind of committed at this point. Too much money committed and no more money available to make significant changes.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi wage

If you have got the bits go to it 
BUT at each stage think about how you are going to fit the larger motor and higher voltage

So try not to build limits into the chassis and body - think of your hub motor as a stopgap

I believe any type of home made car is really an ongoing project - if you look at my Device I have made a ton of changes from when it was first on the road


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

You can also remove the wheel from the hubmotor and mount it for chain or belt drive to the rear wheel.


----------



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Hi wage
> 
> If you have got the bits go to it
> BUT at each stage think about how you are going to fit the larger motor and higher voltage
> ...


That is the current plan. I want to have enough room for the larger batteries and I will also try to arrange space for a chain drive motor in the chassis design. The current swingarm can stay when I make modifications, it is from a Honda cg125 motorcycle.

Does anyone have any advice regarding a charger that I could use for the current 18s Chevy Volt packs and also for larger batteries in the future? The charger is the only major component that I have not bought yet.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi 
I got a very good BRUSA (Charger) off this guy

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176226

This can be programed so that you can change the voltage when you get more/different batteries


----------



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> I got a very good BRUSA (Charger) off this guy
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176226
> ...


Thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## wageslave (Jan 9, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> I got a very good BRUSA (Charger) off this guy
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176226
> ...


Thanks Duncan, I will check that out.


----------

